# How cool is this site!!!!!!!!



## Tracy (Jan 10, 2012)

How cool is this site!!!!! I was just checking in to see if I could pick up any last minute tips before our new puppy arrives tomorrow
While browsing I came across pictures of the very same pup!!
Well, I messaged back to confirm I wasn't seeing things and no our pup is on here. How amazing is that???
Or am I the only one who thinks what a small world we live in!!!!!!!
PS I know I may sound a little crazy but honestly I am usually so sane but this puppy business has really got me going


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We are all cockapoo crazy on here! Enjoy your puppy experience


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yay! Another Hertfordshire cockapoo!!! Don't forget to post more pics and updates!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Tracy .. you will love it on here .. great people and the best dogs ever  

Please show us your puppy xxx


----------



## Tracy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi JoJo I already love it!!!!
When you get a minute have a look in puppy place. Awena posted a thread called babys and there is a picture of our pup there with his brothers and sisters! They are fab pictures!
xx


----------



## Tracy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi again JoJo
The thread is in cockapoo pictures and not the puppy place.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Tracy .. you are having a Jandaz baby .. yes I saw them last night .. very cute  Which colour have you gone for? I know there was some Red American mixes in the pics .. love the reds


----------



## Tracy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Jojo we are having a red american mix and his name is Barney
He is one of the three cheeky chappies in the bed!!!
xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh Tracy you will love owning a cockapoo .. and the red coats are stunning ... will be wanting lots more pics when you get your bundle of fluff home  we are all a little bit cockapoo puppy crazy on here .. but guess you know that already


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Tracy!

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

My name is Turi. My partner Marcus and I will be getting our first Cockapoo in 11 sleeps!!! She is called Saffi and an English cross from working lines. 

Not sure if it's of interest but I am organising a Cockapoo meet in Bushy Park, Middlesex for Sunday 25th March at 11.30am. Some of the other Hertfordshire-based ILMC members are also attending so not only would it be good to meet people, it would be great socialisation for your puppy! Over 30 members and 32 Cockapoos have said they will attend! 

The thread is here: http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=5049&page=9

Can't wait to see more pictures of your little one!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with you Tracy - it's great on here. My puppy's mum came from Jandaz and I've since discovered some of his relatives on here who were bred from the same amercian cocker spaniel. Looking forward to seeing pics of both Barney and his brother Charlie soon!


----------



## Tracy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your lovely welcome.
Hi Turi, thanks for info on meet in March. I would love to come with Barney so will put the date on the calendar.
Barney has been with us for just over 6hrs and he is the most adorable bundle of fluff I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!
He is at this very moment having a snooze in his crate (with the door open). He loves it in there, long may it last.
We are totally smitten with him x


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Tracey, welcome to the site, it's brilliant for info on all things cockerpoo!!. Especially in the early puppy days,if you have any queries. Enjoy your puppy Barney! Lots of lovely cockerpoo cuddles Mm,m,m,m,m,m:


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

hi tracy,welcome to the site,you will love it,so much great info,nice people,and georgeous cockapoo's.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like a brilliant start - bravo! Now let us see some pictures 

Delighted you can make the Bushy Park meet. Hurrah!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Tracy,

Congratulations on your puppy. We have a 14 week old red calked Rufus. We are completely smitten and can't imagine life without him already. I also live in Hertfordshire and am hoping to make the bushey park meet. 

Anna x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tracy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Turi loving Barney no problem Photo's and technology huge problem
Hi Anna, ditto, totally in love with our puppy too. Look forward to meeting up in March


----------

